# Kinh Nghiệm Chọn Bỉm Cho Trẻ Sơ Sinh Dành Cho Ai Lần Đầu Làm Mẹ



## Smee Việt Nam (1/12/21)

Lần đầu làm mẹ, chuyện bỉm tã chắc hẳn sẽ làm khó không ít chị em. Nào là bỉm dán, bỉm quần, tã giấy, miếng lót…Cái nào là cần thiết? Cái nào không nên mua tránh lãng khí? Bỉm mỏng Smee xin chia sẻ cùng mẹ kinh nghiệm chọn bỉm cho trẻ sơ sinh đầy đủ nhất.


*Trẻ mới sinh nên mặc bỉm quần hay tã dán hay miếng lót?*
Tuỳ vào điều kiện kinh tế gia đình mà ba mẹ có thể chọn bỉm quần hay tã dán hay miếng lót.
Nói chung, 10 ngày đầu tiên khi trẻ mới sinh, tần suất đi phân xu khá nhiều. Vì vậy, mẹ có thể chọn tã dán hoặc miếng lót để tiết kiệm chi phí.
Tuy nhiên, việc sử dụng miếng lót sơ sinh có thể gây tràn chất thải ra quần áo. Nếu có điều kiện, mẹ nên chọn bỉm dán hoặc bỉm quần cho con thì tốt hơn. Việc chất thải tràn từ miếng lót có thể gây nhiễm trùng khu vực rốn chưa lành nếu chẳng may tiếp xúc.




_Cấu tạo của bỉm Smee_​*Trẻ dưới 3 tháng nên chọn bỉm tã như thế nào là phù hợp?*
Dưới 3 tháng tuổi, bé chưa vận động quá nhiều. Thường thì mẹ có thể linh động sử dụng bỉm quần hoặc bỉm dán cho bé đều được.
Tuy nhiên, phần lớn các mẹ sẽ lựa chọn bỉm quần cho con kể từ tháng thứ 2. Nhiều bé khá nhanh, khoảng tháng thứ 2 trở đi đã bắt đầu vận động lật lẫy. Bỉm dán đôi khi không chứa hết được chất thải của bé, gây tràn nếu bé vận động nhiều?
*Kinh nghiệm vàng chọn bỉm cho trẻ sơ sinh*
*Chọn thương hiệu bỉm uy tín*
Trẻ sơ sinh có làn da khá mỏng manh nhạy cảm. Vì vậy, lưu ý đầu tiên khi chọn bỉm cho bé là hãy chọn thương hiệu uy tín.
Smee là thương hiệu bỉm nhập khẩu từ Malaysia được đánh giá cao về chất lượng. Mẹ hoàn toàn có thể an tâm sử dụng Smee cho con yêu.
*Lưu ý độ thấm hút của bỉm*
Mẹ nên chọn bỉm thấm hút tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh. Bỉm càng thấm hút tốt thì da bé sẽ khô thoáng, tránh được các bệnh ngoài da ví dụ như hăm tã.
*Mẹ nên chọn bỉm mỏng cho bé*
Độ dày của bỉm vô cùng quan trọng. Đặc biệt là khi chọn bỉm cho trẻ sơ sinh, mẹ nên lưu ý điều này.
Bỉm mỏng sẽ giúp bé thoải mái hơn khi vận động. Bé sẽ cảm giác không bị quá nóng vào mùa hè và không hầm bí khi mặc nhiều quần áo vào mùa đông.
*Bỉm mềm mịn sẽ tránh cọ sát vào da bé*
Chất liệu bỉm vô cùng quan trọng. Nếu mẹ chọn bỉm có bề mặt cứng, da trẻ sơ sinh dễ bị trầy xước, viêm nhiễm.
Độ mềm của chiếc bỉm phải được đánh giá tổng quát. Nghĩa là ngoài chun bo mềm, phần tiếp xúc trực tiếp với bộ phận sinh dục của bé phải mềm mại.
*Nên chọn bỉm không mùi hương*
Mùi hương có thể hấp dẫn với mẹ nhưng hoàn toàn không tốt cho trẻ nhỏ. Trẻ sơ sinh nếu ngửi mùi hương nhiều có thể dẫn đến ngộ độc.
Vì vậy, khi chọn bỉm cho trẻ nhỏ, mẹ nên chọn bỉm an toàn không mùi hương hoặc hương liệu được sử dụng cho trẻ theo quy định Bộ Y Tế.




_Smee siêu mỏng 3mm là dòng bỉm an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ_​*Giá cả hợp lý tuỳ vào “túi tiền” của mẹ*
Trung bình trẻ dưới 1 tuổi, số tiền chi tiêu cho bỉm không hề nhỏ. Thường tổng chi phí mua bỉm sẽ từ 1-3 triệu/tháng tuỳ gia đình. Hơn nữa, chi phí nuôi dưỡng trẻ sơ sinh khá nhiều: bỉm, sữa, quần áo, thuốc thang…. Mẹ cũng nên cân đối chọn chọn bỉm phù hợp với kinh tế gia đình.
*Chọn bỉm phù hợp với cân nặng của bé*

Mẹ nên lưu ý chọn bỉm phù hợp với cân nặng của trẻ sơ sinh.
Bỉm chật quá thì bé sẽ dễ bị lằn bụng, khó chịu, khó lưu thông máu.
Bỉm quá lỏng thì dễ bị tràn, mẹ sẽ mất công dọn dẹp.
Mẹ có thể quan sát size trên bao bì bỉm và lựa chọn kích cỡ phù hợp cho bé.
Xem thêm: 7 tiêu chí vàng đánh giá bỉm tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh
Trên đây là một vài kinh nghiệm Smee chia sẻ cùng mẹ khi chọn bỉm cho trẻ sơ sinh. Smee là dòng bỉm nhập khẩu từ Malaysia mỏng mềm chỉ 3mm, thấm hút cực nhanh giúp bé luôn khô thoáng. Smee an toàn cho làn da của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ. Mẹ có thể tham khảo về bỉm Smee tại đây.
Hy vọng việc chọn bỉm cho trẻ sơ sinh sẽ không làm khó những ai lần đầu làm mẹ! Smee chúc mẹ và bé luôn mạnh khoẻ!


----------

